# Killing Eve is back again



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just thought I would mention the BBC series Killing Eve is back on BBC1 late tonight with episode one of eight.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Just thought I would mention the BBC series Killing Eve is back on BBC1 late tonight with episode one of eight.
> 
> Ray.


I thought she died ages ago, I dint know it wasn't natural causes.:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, fake news Jan...….:laugh:

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's the first series repeated, not new.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> It's the first series repeated, not new.


Well as he said *again* tugs I assumed that :grin2: but you not feeling on top of the world prolly didn't grasp. Not that I know what it´s all about or watch it over here in the Far East.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I couldn't face that woman again, I'm too old for any more heart palpitations!:surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When he said 'again' in the title, I thought he meant a new series.

Velly solly. Velly velly solly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So did I tugs.
Then, because I had already missed it I got mad!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I posted in good time Pat.

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

tugboat said:


> When he said 'again' in the title, I thought he meant a new series.
> 
> Velly solly. Velly velly solly.


There is going to be a second series, next year I believe! Mrs Caulkhead really enjoyed the first but it didn't float my boat. I'm more your steam-train documentary sort of bloke:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Game of Thrones is back shortly but sadly no new series of "Captain Pugwash" for Tuggers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't get all the hype over G.O.T. I gave it a good look and thought it was utter crap, more like a kids program, or a platform game.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev. For people who have far more time on their hands. imho.
I saw that one in three people spend many hours playing video games. No wonder they are overweight and pasty white.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't get all the hype over G.O.T. I gave it a good look and thought it was utter crap, *more like a kids program,* or a platform game.


Ah, well, you only have to look at the ones that enjoy it to realise that Puddle. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Kev. For people who have far more time on their hands. imho.
> I saw that one in three people spend many hours playing video games. No wonder they are overweight and pasty white.
> 
> Ray.


One could say the same of those who sit on forums Ray, oops, do they mean me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Ah, well, you only have to look at the ones that enjoy it to realise that Puddle. :grin2::grin2:


Do I have to Gert?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

The second series is going to be on something called America. I believe we will get it on terrestial after that later in the year or next.
Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BBC America its on. Just started airing 7 April. Im just "Acquiring" it now. For a tenner each I wont tell you what happens.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

GGggrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

teljoy said:


> GGggrrrrrrrr!!!


Best impression of me so far Tel


----------

